

Whitman Expected to Get HP CEO Nod After Markets Close - gigawatt
http://allthingsd.com/20110922/exclusive-whitman-expected-to-get-ceo-nod-after-markets-close-and-not-for-the-interim-either/?mod=tweet

======
alttag
If I were to create a short list of bad ideas for HP's new CEO, Whitman would
likely be on it.

I really don't understand the thinking of HP's board.

